# pee at .999?



## winebuddy2012 (Nov 3, 2013)

So just racked to a carboy and my pee was still bubbling just real slow. Came up on the hydrometer at just under 1.000 if its still bubbling should I just wait? Or should I add the yeast killers an




d clearing agent.


----------



## GreginND (Nov 3, 2013)

Let it finish. There are no "yeast killers" that you can add. Sulfites and sorbate help prevent reproduction of yeast but it doesn't kill them. If you want it sweeter in the end, let it finish fermenting all the way to dryness then add sulfite, rack and let it clear. Once you are closer to bottling it stabilize with sulfite and sorbate and add however much sugar you want.


----------

